# Items stolen from Yard robberies in Leeds overnight 21/22 Dec



## Dolcé (23 December 2014)

I will add to this as more items are listed on the local FB pages:

- 18 inch WOW competitor dressage saddle with large fixed knee blocks and extra deep seat
 - black FSS curve flash bridle full size
 - KK ultra lozenge-link loose ring snaffle bit
 - Jeffries synthetic dressage girth
 - grey full size Le Mieux Pro-sport dressage square 
 - blue fleece saddle cover with pigs on
 - 6'9" navy blue Derby house heavyweight turn out rug with full neck
 - 6'9" black with red check Rhinegold lightweight stable rug
 - large light blue trig bucket

From the same yard

Black Stubben bridle
Brown Farrington event saddle
Medium 6'6 Derby house full neck turnout
Medium 6'6 weatherbeeta turnout.
Le Mieux pro sorb half saddle pad
Mark Todd numnah blue
Shampoo
Mane and tail spray
Brown leather headcollar and green leadrope
Brown pony bridle
Brown pony saddle


----------



## Crompers (29 December 2014)

We are in Staffordshire and also had our yard broken into on the night of 22/23rd December and looking at your list also we had  very similar items taken from ours. I need to post mine on here too as they were also marked with the Staffordshire Horse Watch stamp and ID numbers and had Smart Water applied. The thieves left some of our more valuable items behind, such as a portable generator and a Karcher pressure washer so were def targeting horse equipment. &#55357;&#56852; I am now looking at visiting tack auctions and ebay too to see if we can identify and retrieve any items.


----------



## Dolcé (30 December 2014)

Some of this stuff is very identifiable, have copied and pasted from a local page:

Amongst hundreds of other items taken from Springfield Equestrian in the burglary in early hours of Monday morning there were so distinctive items. Its a long shot but if anyone spots anything similar to these listed items please alert us or the police. A bright blue blouson jacket embroidered on the back with Naff Magic, this jacket cannot be bought in the shops it was a promotional prize so is one of a kind, a 17" black Farrington dressage saddle and a 17" black jumping saddle both postcode stamped with an LS18 postcode, a striking 15/16" pony saddle in a light tobacco/chestnut colour with matching pony/cob bridle and martingale in same tobacco/chestnut colour, unusual horse bridle with hard rope noseband and a Waterford gag type bit (not usual round bubble Waterford but square chain like links, with round multi position cheeks and unusual brand name on), brown 6ft turnout by Joules with bright multi coloured spots on it. Will add any more items as i get descriptions x


----------



## Dolcé (30 December 2014)

It was the taking of feed, including bins, part used bags, hay ect, that has confused me, that doesn't seem to be the way dedicated tack thieves would operate.  I hope you manage to track down your things, it seems to be rife at the moment. We are lucky to have nothing worth taking at our place, although we did have the batteries taken from our horsebox and tractor a few weeks ago, these will have just been scrapped and opportunist thefts though rather than the scary planned thefts on yards where there is stuff to take!



Crompers said:



			We are in Staffordshire and also had our yard broken into on the night of 22/23rd December and looking at your list also we had  very similar items taken from ours. I need to post mine on here too as they were also marked with the Staffordshire Horse Watch stamp and ID numbers and had Smart Water applied. The thieves left some of our more valuable items behind, such as a portable generator and a Karcher pressure washer so were def targeting horse equipment. &#55357;&#56852; I am now looking at visiting tack auctions and ebay too to see if we can identify and retrieve any items.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fatpiggy (6 January 2015)

Dolcé;12750067 said:
			
		


			It was the taking of feed, including bins, part used bags, hay ect, that has confused me, that doesn't seem to be the way dedicated tack thieves would operate.  I hope you manage to track down your things, it seems to be rife at the moment. We are lucky to have nothing worth taking at our place, although we did have the batteries taken from our horsebox and tractor a few weeks ago, these will have just been scrapped and opportunist thefts though rather than the scary planned thefts on yards where there is stuff to take!
		
Click to expand...

Most of the recent thefts from yards in my area have been complete clear-out jobs.  I think we can safely assume that the edibles are for the thieves own horses (or those of their families) and whatever else can be sold, is.   Think of it as a type of fly-feeding as opposed to fly-grazing if you know what I mean.


----------

